# Giving Back Properties - Wilderness / Lowveld Lodge



## LoriSue (Oct 18, 2007)

Help - 

7 years ago I purchased above 2 timeshares.  I have a certificate for Wilderness but no documentation for Lowveld though I pay yearly levies.  (I have emails out to both to see if I have any outstanding levies)

I do not use timeshares as this travel style does not fit me.  

At this point I would like to simply give the timeshares back or simply away ... if anyone has the time and patience to guide me through this, I would appreciate it (I travel NJ/Cali for work on a weekly basis and have very little time ). 

thanks!


----------



## Dave M (Oct 18, 2007)

If you want to give these timeshares away, consider a free ad at this TUG link.


----------



## ron1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Dear LoriSue

Drop me an e-mail at ron@fairfields.co.za and I will get something for your timeshares .... at least.

Ron


----------

